
13-year-old that shot brother playing cops and robbers to be tried as an adult - onetimemanytime
https://www.insider.com/13-year-old-boy-shoots-brother-head-playing-cops-robbers-2020-7
======
geoah
> The boys' guardians were not facing any charges as of Sunday, WHTM reported.

How is this even possible? Is keeping an unsecured loaded weapon legal
anywhere in the world?

------
celticninja
Such a sad story.

